# Sadie, the day before...



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

her surgery...I'm the nervous one, of course, she couldn't care less.

She had her supper and is now not getting anymore food..poor girl..lol, she looks at me and has tears rolling out of her eye, looks like she is crying

Please pray for little Sadie and a good outcome, I really want her eye to be back to normal.

She is going in at 8 am, should know something by 12 or 1 pm:crossfing


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Prayers for Sadie girl. 
And relaxing thoughts for Mum. 
Let us know how it went.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

You and Sadie will be in our thoughts and prayers. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sadie will come through like trooper. This time next week you will not see a difference.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, I know she will be fine just have to worry..my daughter is having surgery on May 2, I will be a complete wreck


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending Sadie healing thoughts. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts for Sadie girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Sadie and you!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, she is already done got the call at 11:30 am, she is doing good and I can pick her up at 3 pm:wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh I am so pleased she has had her surgery already, and that she did well!! Yay, Sadie 

I think I mentioned before that Katie has had surgery on her eyes 2x now - and she did so well both times. She might be sensitive to the light for a few days, so try to keep the blinds drawn if you're able.

Give her kisses from her forum friends and let her know we hope she feels all better soon!!

Kim


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear Sadie is fine and will be home soon. Lots of kisses for your girl.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah Sadie.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for Sadie.

Give her a kiss on her sweet nose for me please.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Well done Sadie. Now it's time to go home to Mummy so she can spoil you rotten. 

Kisses to Sadie.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claudia I hope all is well and Sadie recovers quickly!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I am sorry I missed this. So glad to hear Sadie did well and is home. Hope she recovers quickly! Give her a big hug from us!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad all went well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Sadie came thru her surgery well and is home now getting loved on by Mom and Dad. And of course her siblings. Give her a big kiss from me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here she is, still a little groggy but doing great, we took the cone off for a while and she really liked that until she decided to start rubbing her eye:doh:
so it's back on. She has to wear it for 2 weeks, that's a long time, stitches won't come out until May 6, she is on pain meds, antibiotics and eye ointment.

Glad it's over, now we just need to get her healed up and keep the other pups from licking her eye:no::no::no:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope she gets to use her giant "Treat Funnel" many, many times over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I hope she gets to use her giant "Treat Funnel" many, many times over the next couple of weeks.


 
lol..love it, Treat Funnel, she is already finding out what it's all about.
Funny thing is she gets stuck on corners and I have to guide her where to go.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry missed this yesterday, but pleased to see that Sadie is now home and on the way to recovery - May 6th will soon be here.

Hugs on their way from over here


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that Sadie is home safe and sound. How's she healing up so far?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, so glad she's back home with you and her crew. She will be so much happier 

Hopefully she heals well without incident. May 6th will be here before she knows it, and she will be her happy little self again!!

Best wishes, Sadie!

Kim


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well..she almost had me passing out this morning, took her cone off so she could go pee and it took one second for her to paw her eye, blood was everywhere, got it stopped and all the stitches are intact...she is mad at me, the cone will not come of until she is healed up :no:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Well..she almost had me passing out this morning, took her cone off so she could go pee and it took one second for her to paw her eye, blood was everywhere, got it stopped and all the stitches are intact...she is mad at me, the cone will not come of until she is healed up :no:


Poor Sadie. Sounds like something Samantha would do. I'm glad that her stitches are still intact and hoping that she heals quickly!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ebenjamin85 said:


> Poor Sadie. Sounds like something Samantha would do. I'm glad that her stitches are still intact and hoping that she heals quickly!


Thanks, she has no choice now..lol, not gonna chance it anymore. She protested for a long time today about going potty, finally went tonight. I won..lol


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Gotta love the cone of shame. I think I like "treat funnel" better! I'm sure she'll get used to going potty with it on soon!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ebenjamin85 said:


> Gotta love the cone of shame. I think I like "treat funnel" better! I'm sure she'll get used to going potty with it on soon!


I like treat funnel too, she is pretty much used to it now, still got problems with that stubborn girl and going outside


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Sadie's stitches are intact, but I'll bet you got some extra gray hairs over that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I got a few just reading about it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes a few gray hairs, but she is doing very well, she has managed the cone very well and is eating/drinking/potting very good with it....one more week to go :doh:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm glad she's finally accepting her cone!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending Sadie healing thoughts.


----------

